# Fastest mechanism for getting a 921 replacement?



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

I got my 1st 921 about a month after they made it into the channel. I had that one replaced a couple of months later because of the blue line problem. It's become pretty apparent that my current one is on its death bed. The hard drive keeps making these horrible clunking sounds periodically (e.g. every few minutes) which cause the video to freeze for several seconds. When I walk into the room, frequently the red record light is on but the receiver doesn't respond to remote commands or the power button on the receiver itself - I have to hard reboot the thing nearly every day at least once, sometimes more. The remote response gets sluggish where I press a button and it takes 10 seconds for the receiver to respond (I'm using an IR remote) - many times the receiver stops responding to commands period forcing another reboot.

What's the quickest way to get a replacement out of Dish? I'm on their hardware coverage plan so getting a replacement shouldn't be an issue. I would prefer not to have to sit on the phone with a tech for 2 hours retrying everything I've already tried.


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

You used to pm Mark Lamutt and he would forward the info to the 921 team.

Mark has moved on to the 942 and 622 so I don't know if he can still help you.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

mwgiii said:


> You used to pm Mark Lamutt and he would forward the info to the 921 team.
> 
> Mark has moved on to the 942 and 622 so I don't know if he can still help you.


At this point, wait to April and spend 99 (+monthly lease) for a vip622.

Although there is still some support for fixes to the 921 (aspect ratio fix is hoped for soon), they are clearly moving on to mpeg4 receivers.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I'd still PM Mark. Once you are in touch with Advanced Tech Support you'll be all set in the 921 "beta tester club" .


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

Well, thanks to Allen Noland, the Dish 921 techs called and arranged to send me a replacement. Hassle-free! I can't imagine what would've happened if I had just called 800-333-dish. Sigh.


----------



## motrac (Jan 5, 2003)

kmcnamara said:


> Well, thanks to Allen Noland, the Dish 921 techs called and arranged to send me a replacement. Hassle-free! I can't imagine what would've happened if I had just called 800-333-dish. Sigh.


you would of first had to waste 20 mins. with someone in India.


----------



## FaxMan (Oct 14, 2003)

kmcnamara said:


> Well, thanks to Allen Noland, the Dish 921 techs called and arranged to send me a replacement. Hassle-free! I can't imagine what would've happened if I had just called 800-333-dish. Sigh.


Mine started doing this tonight. Did a hard reset to no avail. Very worried about losing recorded programs

Allen, do you still have your ears on for help with Advanced Tech Support?


----------

